# TT quattro 8S with aftermarket wheels.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice, even better if the wheels are painted bronze ...


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

those are good looking. Any idea on the brand?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Pretarion said:


> those are good looking. Any idea on the brand?


They are oem; 20" option off of an RS7. I have them in my Avant. They're forged.











Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Those are great looking.


TroySico said:


> They are oem; 20" option off of an RS7. I have them in my Avant. They're forged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

That looks really good! :beer::beer:


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Which ET has wheel and Correct size tyre write please.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Most likely 37.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Any problem with ET in front axle? In picture both axles have same ET?
I am interested about maximum info. From original order wheels is not much choose. From 20" only one. Its pitty


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

My info that 20" forged wheel for TTS has ET 52, 9.0x20 with tyre 255/30/R20


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

There is realy photo 18" from fabric production.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Original Audi accessories ...


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152591034060997.1073741871.142025435996&type=1

Here is a link with some 19" VMR wheels.

The ones in the first post look huge, i think i will go with Nano Grey with a nice mesh 19x9 wheel.


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Geneve 2015, RS5 wheels on TTS ...
20" 255/30/R20, spacer 10mm all axles. 


Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

R5T said:


>


These are the same wheels as on the "TT Clubsport turbo Concept".


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Those aren't RS5 wheels, RS5 wheels are et26 and have a pretty deep concave, no way they would fit a TT even without a 10mm spacer. The version on the TT has a flat face, I suspect maybe Q5.












cila said:


> Geneve 2015, RS5 wheels on TTS ...
> 20" 255/30/R20, spacer 10mm all axles.
> 
> 
> Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Those aren't RS5 wheels, RS5 wheels are et26 and have a pretty deep concave, no way they would fit a TT even without a 10mm spacer. The version on the TT has a flat face, I suspect maybe Q5.


Yes of course I agree with your note, I mean look RS5 ...


----------



## OctoberTTS (Nov 13, 2015)

cila said:


>


Hi Cila, do you know the model name/part number of the second wheel you pictured here? Also, how large are these? 20's?

Does anyone know if US dealers will allow change out of wheels beyond those offered as standard on the TTS? The two choices in the US are not floating my boat but I saw the ones Cila showed here on the Australia spec car online and fell in love. :heart:


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Wheels are original for TTS. 19" 9Jx19, ET 52, tyre 245/35/R19, titan color. Fabric wheel has logo RS on rims. Of course for more money (1.680€). 
New audi A4 has similar design in 20". RS6 in 21".


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr


----------

